# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Film "La Route"

## Sunchaser

Bonjour !

Hier soir, j'ai vu "La Route". Personnellement, j'ai ador, mais je ne suis pas venu la pour prcher.
Il me manque un morceau (non, non, pas d'attaque de cannibales dans mon salon), un truc que mon petit cerveau n'arrive pas a "processer": le coup des pouces.

Ceux qui ont vus le film comprendrons surement, qu'elle est - selon vous - l'explication au sujet de ces pouces amputs ? et plus particulirement pour ce qui est des deux derniers personnages rencontrs a la fin, si jamais il y en a une ...
(une fin comme un explication, d'ailleurs)

Bon allez hop ! A vos stylos, vous avez 3 heures, le premier qui regarde sur la copie du voisin je le vire, etc, etc ...
 ::mrgreen:: 

Merci
@+
 :;):

----------


## Remizkn

On peut avoir un petit spoiler pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu et n'ont pas trop pour but de le voir, histoire de mieux comprendre?

----------


## Sunchaser

> On peut avoir un petit spoiler pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu et n'ont pas trop pour but de le voir, histoire de mieux comprendre?


Mais comment vont faire ceux qui ont n'ont pas vu le film pour m'expliquer ce que je n'ai pas pig alors que j'ai vu le film ? Et puis, a quoi bon dcrire un film pour des gens qui " n'ont pas trop pour but de le voir " ?  ::lol::

----------


## methylene

> Mais comment vont faire ceux qui ont n'ont pas vu le film pour m'expliquer ce que je n'ai pas pig alors que j'ai vu le film ? Et puis, a quoi bon dcrire un film pour des gens qui " n'ont pas trop pour but de le voir " ?


C'est pas faux  ::):

----------


## Remizkn

Je suis curieux ^^, sinon pour viter de spoiler ceux qui ne veulent pas. Faut mettre le texte "spoilant" en couleur blanche comme ceci "Ah non a spoile!", comme a on est oblig de passer sur le texte pour le lire.

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui ont vus le film comprendrons surement, qu'elle est - selon vous - l'explication au sujet de ces pouces amputs ? et plus particulirement pour ce qui est des deux derniers personnages rencontrs a la fin, si jamais il y en a une ...
> (une fin comme un explication, d'ailleurs)


Alors j'ai vu le film ET lu le livre, et je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Skyounet

J'ai vu le film y'a quelques mois et je me souviens pas de pouces amputs  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

::calim2:: 
C'est un complot contre moi .... 
Je vous jure qu'il y a un "truc" autour de ces pouces, j'ai vu des centaines de messages sur le net a ce sujet, avec bien entendu aucune explication cense ( on dirait mme que c'est moi l'auteur tellement c'est ...disons ... tordu des fois  ::mrgreen::   ), et mme pas vraiment la certitude que ce point respecte / corresponde vraiment au livre.

----------


## Invit

Effectivement il y a quelques personnes qui se posent la question sur Internet. Mais je suis pas sr qu'il y ait une explication  chercher.

----------


## Sunchaser

Vous savez quoi ?
Non,videmment, donc je vous le dit: je me pose toujours les mmes questions sur ce film (que j'adore).
Et voici que je me sens moins seul, avec tout un tas de liens comme celui ci:
http://thepoplartree.wordpress.com/2...%99s-the-road/
Bon tout ceci est dans la langue de "Shake Speare"(le frre de la Britney), mais bon, quand on aime ...on fait des efforts.

----------


## nuke_y

La route... Le livre je m'en suis servi pour caler une pave sans roue, tant en panne de brique. J'imagine sans peine que le film est mieux...

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben je n'ai pas lu le livre, mais a voir certains commentaires, il faut croire que non.
Comme quoi ... les gots et les couleurs.

----------


## nuke_y

Oui les gots et les couleurs. L'ami qui me l'avait conseill l'avait littralement ador. Faut tester je pense, qui  l'emprunter plutt que l'acheter.

----------


## Sunchaser

> L'ami qui me l'avait conseill l'avait littralement ador.


Aaaahhhh, quel bon homme !
 ::mouarf:: 
Ce qui est vraiment marrant, c'est que lorsque je lis ta premire rponse et je regarde ton avatar (ton schtroumf qui l'a pas l'air content), et bien on dirait que tu es vraiment, vraiment en rogne.

----------


## lper

> La route... Le livre je m'en suis servi pour caler une pave sans roue, tant en panne de brique. J'imagine sans peine que le film est mieux...


bon ben a sent un problme d'utilisation, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brAlzKHYFnA&playnext=1&list=PLE095577237040244&index=24"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brAlzKHYFnA&playnext=1&list=PLE095577237040244&index=24[/ame]
 ::aie::

----------

